# Des petits soucis daffichages



## mathcauv (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Je poste mon problème ici, mais je ne suis pas sur que je suis au bon endroit. Mais lisez plutôt:
Je  viens d'acquérir un macbook black et mis a part que je suis content, j'ai remarque quelques petits problèmes lies a l'affichage ou aux graphismes... 
Petit inventaire rapide et pas forcement complet:
- sous firefox l'affichage des vidéos de youtube et/ou dailymotion sur d'autres sites ne fonctionne pas toujours : je ne vois pas la fenêtre de la vidéo sauf si celle-ci est coupée par le haut de page (ou en d'autres mots, en jouant avec l'ascenseur si je n'affiche qu'une partie de la fenêtre vidéo, l'image apparait, sinon il y a un espace vide sur la page du site)
- les vidéos du tutorial d'Aperture sur le site Mac clignotent sans aucune raison apparente...
- la vidéo de skype se fige parfois sauf si je mets en plein écran ou que je modifie quelque chose dans la fenêtre de skype (et encore a ce moment la, la vidéo s'actualise). C'est a dire que je n'ai qu'une photo de mon correspondant.
- sous aperture quand je modifie les réglages de mon image (genre la luminosité), ces modifications n'apparaissent pas a l'écran...
- j'ai téléchargé plusieurs versions de wolfenstein, mais a chaque fois le jeu se bloque avant l'ouverture.

Bref des petites choses que je n'aurais sans doute pas remarque sous windows... Mais la pas de bol j'ai acheté un mac, donc ça coince un peu ce genre de conneries...

Quoi qu'il en soit, mis a part que tout est lie a l'affichage, je ne vois pas trop le lien qu'il pourrait y avoir. Vos avis? Est ce que ca pourrait etre lie a cet article? : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129688/des-petits-soucis-d-affichages-pour-les-portables-penryn
Comment je fais pour savoir si mon macbook est Penryn?

Voila, merci pour vos remarques et/ou questions qui feront avance le schmilblick, et qui me permettront d'y voir un peu plus clair. 

Mathieu


----------



## C@cTuS (16 Avril 2008)

bonjour, tous tes symptomes correspondent à l article que tu as donné dans ton debut de topic, il faut attendre un correctif. Tu dois avoir un Penryn vu que tes symptomes sont exactement ceux decrits dans l article . Je n ai jamais vu ca auparavant sinon ,  essaie tout de meme de jouer avec les resolutions ( du moins pour ce qui est de ta video coupée sur internet) - essaie de mettre la resolution native de l ecran.


----------



## mathcauv (17 Avril 2008)

Ben le pire c'est que je n'ai touche a rien en terme de définition d'écran, de calibrage des couleurs ou tout simplement a tout ce qui touche l'affichage. Je suis toujours dans les paramètres d'usines. 
Décevant cette histoire...


----------



## titom63 (17 Avril 2008)

mathcauv a dit:


> Ben le pire c'est que je n'ai touche a rien en terme de définition d'écran, de calibrage des couleurs ou tout simplement a tout ce qui touche l'affichage. Je suis toujours dans les paramètres d'usines.
> Décevant cette histoire...



Ceci est normal puisque apparament c'est un bug lié au logiciel et pas au matériel.

je possede un mac de la meme serie que toi et j'ai les memes soucis.

Pour les video si je me met en plein ecran le clignotement disparai, et le clignotement n'as pas lieu avec VLC si ça peu t'aider à patienter


----------



## mathcauv (18 Avril 2008)

Ben j'ai pas essaye de lire des videos avec VLC encore, mais par contre avec DVD player je n'ai eu aucun probleme... Comme quoi l'impression de grand n'importe quoi se confirme!

Par contre vous pensez qu'on va devoir attendre longtemps pour avoir la mise a jour??


----------



## mathcauv (29 Mai 2008)

Je relance le topic vu que j'ai mis a jour Leopard aujourd'hui meme et que le probleme persiste... 

A votre avis que faire? Attendre la prochaine mise a jour, ou renvoyer le portable au service apres vente pour controler que y a pas un bug dans la machine?

A tout hasard je donne les indications relatives a l'affichage:
Intel GMA X3100:

  Chipset Model:    GMA X3100
  Type:    Display
  Bus:    Built-In
  VRAM (Total):    144 MB
  Vendor:    Intel (0x8086)
  Device ID:    0x2a02
  Revision ID:    0x0003
  Displays:
Color LCD:
  Display Type:    LCD
  Resolution:    1280 x 800
  Depth:    32-bit Color
  Built-In:    Yes
  Core Image:    Hardware Accelerated
  Main Display:    Yes
  Mirror:    Off
  Online:    Yes
  Quartz Extreme:    Supported
Display Connector:
  Status:    No display connected

avec os X 10.5.3

Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils.
Mathieu


----------



## gl974 (31 Mai 2008)

Je vient d'avoir quelque chose de bizarre sur mon MacBook Pro 17" dernière génération... après avoir sorti le mac de la mise en veille j'ai eu la (mauvaise?) surprise d'avoir une mosaïque de couleurs, avec des morceaux d'image par ci par la... en fait l'affichage a été comme haché en petits morceaux colorés, j'ai jamais eu ce problème sous 10.5.2... j'ai réussi à redémarrer et là plus de problème... j'espère que ce n'est qu'un souci logiciel...


----------

